# Would this work as a TV?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I currently have a 24" CRT SDTV. I want to upgrade to HDTV, but the prices are more than I can afford. I found this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236046 and was wondering if it work work just fine as a Tv (I don't need a tuner)? Also, will Directv 1080p work on it? How would this work for video games (PS2, PS3, Gamecube)?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

As long as your source has an HDMI or component out, it would work.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

How is my SD going to look though? At least as good as my current Tv? Also, what about the 1920X1200 resolution?
Full info: http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=2489&l1=10&l2=178&l3=828&l4=0


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

kturcotte said:


> I currently have a 24" CRT SDTV. I want to upgrade to HDTV, but the prices are more than I can afford. I found this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236046 and was wondering if it work work just fine as a Tv (I don't need a tuner)? Also, will Directv 1080p work on it? How would this work for video games (PS2, PS3, Gamecube)?


If you have a nearby Walmart or Best buy, you can probably find a 26 inch LCD TV for a little more than the cost of the monitor. Granted, they won't be 1080p, but with that small screen size, you probably would not notice any difference.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have a cable/satellite receiver or a digital tuner box, then you can use pretty much any monitor that has the proper inputs. My "TV" is actually an HDTV monitor as it has only an analog tuner, but accepts component inputs. I saved about $300 at the time (7 years or so ago) by not getting a TV with a tuner and put that money towards my satellite HD receiver.

As for SD on an HDTV... if the TV size is the same as your SD TV, then likely the quality of SD will be about the same. For most of us we took the time to upgrade not just to HD but to a larger screen size... and on screens above ~42" or so, the SD quickly gets noticably worse on HD sets for the most part.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I use a monitor as a TV and it works great.... not compatible with DirecTV's 1080p specs yet though.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

As long as it'll display in 1080i, and display correctly, I'll be happy. Mainly just looking for the HD component inputs and the HDMI inputs, which obviously my current Tv doesn't support.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought it. Now does this pretty much require a UPS like a DLP, or no? I know it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> I bought it. Now does this pretty much require a UPS like a DLP, or no? I know it wouldn't hurt.


No, it doesn't need a ups. It won't hurt it though.


----------

